# Ready to get a jet ski!



## Epolinard (Aug 4, 2016)

Been following this forum since it started finally made a new account cause I forgot my last password. Oops. But either way recently moved on to Galveston and don't have space to put my boat there so looking to sell it and get a jet ski! So I have a 18ft semi v John boat with a Mercury 90hp on it both year 2001 and gonna be looking for a 4 stroke Yamaha waverunner . Problably a VC would fit in the budget. I haven't totally written off a seadoo just don't know as much about them.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Just watch the Craigslist ads for a Yamaha VX or FX, there will be more when summer ends.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

A VX will get it done. If going offshore I would lean toward the FX if you can find one in your budget. Its only a little bit bigger, but offers a lot more storage and I think its easier to rig.


----------



## Bass14 (Oct 7, 2015)

I fish off of a Yahama SUV 1200. These are older 2 stroke wave runners but make for a good, stable fishing platform.


----------



## CraneOperator (Nov 11, 2016)

I am selling my 2013 Ultra 300x already rigged to the teeth with tons of custom powdercoated aluminum, electronics, LED lights, etc. Look on Craigslist Houston Boats , Kawasaki Fishing Jetski.-Gregg-


----------

